# TiVo Series 1 160GB w/ Lifetime



## tivo_maniac (Mar 24, 2006)

I am giving away my TiVo Philips Series 1 - originally 14GB upgraded to 160GB. Fully functional with cables, remote, and original manual.

It has Lifetime Service activated on 3/28/2000.

It is free, I will only ask you to pay for shipping. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

tivo_maniac said:


> I am giving away my TiVo Philips Series 1 - originally 14GB upgraded to 160GB. Fully functional with cables, remote, and original manual.
> 
> It has Lifetime Service activated on 3/28/2000.
> 
> ...


I sent you a PM with my e-mail address.


----------

